# Vw:jetta 2001: Interior lights, windows, sunroof problems



## Alan8ac_dub (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey there, I own a 2001 jetta wolfsburg and all of the sudden my windows and all the lights inside didn't work not even the sun roof if anyone can hel btw my moms beetle 01 also does the same


----------



## Alan8ac_dub (Jul 15, 2010)

If I'm in the wrong section can someone move it plz srry I'm new to this :thumbdown:


----------



## Petey! (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey I had the same problem, easy fix for me. Take your battery terminals off--negative then positive. Put them back on--it restarts your electrical systems. Also, I would get a fuse map from offline and make sure that all of your fuses are proper amp--and in the right slots. I would keep the fuse map in your glove compartment also for future reference.


----------



## Petey! (Jun 16, 2010)

oh and when re-installing your battery--attach positive wire followed by negative. This will keep your battery from shorting out, causing sparks, and sending a shock of electricity throughout your electrical system--which in turn could short other things out and cause more problems.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, just checking if removing the battery fixed your problem... I have my interior lights not working when I open any of the door. But works if I switch it on.



Alan8ac_dub said:


> Hey there, I own a 2001 jetta wolfsburg and all of the sudden my windows and all the lights inside didn't work not even the sun roof if anyone can hel btw my moms beetle 01 also does the same


----------

